
Well after a month of sacrificing all my free time... this is what i came up with - twism

======
BrandonM
I like the color scheme, actually. I am quite partial to the color scheme
because I agree with Maddox (though I don't read his site much anymore) that
looking at a white background is basically the same thing as staring as a
light bulb. If the entire Internet used dark backgrounds, it would be a much
warmer experience, in my opinion.

That said, perhaps the text needs to be just slightly lighter in order to give
it a little more contrast with the background. Also, the size is minuscule. I
know that Ctrl-+ is not too hard to press, but if that's the first thing that
every visitor has to do, it's kind of a waste of time. On my display, at
least, the size of event titles is about the same size as the normal text on
this site. I would personally increase the size by 25-50%, but I tend to like
larger text, so take that recommendation with a grain of salt.

I agree with the other comments that the front page should have a little bit
more useful information. It could be something like a list (in order of
decreasing popularity) of the events that are happening that day. The search
seems somewhat strange, because if I was using that site, I think it would be
in a situation where I'm like, "Hmm... what am I going to do tonight?" not a
situation where I already know what I want to do and just want to figure out
when it is happening (although that is a legitimate use case as well).

In spite of the criticisms, I'm liking the idea, and I wish you the best of
luck with it. Have you considered trying to tie it into e.g. Google Calendar
so that people can easily add events? Of course, ideas like that are just
added features, but I'm curious where you plan on going with this.

~~~
twism
bumped up the font... i made the search show up across all of the list views
and added a "with" directive. As for "what am i going to do tonight?" You
could ask for a search of events - "tonight in " then expand from there with
"with ".

~~~
BrandonM
That's great! I really like it now; it's easy to read and it all looks very
good.

I like the additional upcoming links on the main page for now. I do like the
idea you mentioned of putting up events that are similar to ones you have
voted on, but until there are enough events in any one person's area, upcoming
local events may be your best bet.

After reading the search description and trying out a sample query, I like it.
It's rather intuitive and it performed correctly as far as my brief testing
was concerned. One slight gripe -- I don't think you should use "u". That is,
"as you would say it when u fill in the blank" should be, "as you would say it
when _you_ fill in the blank."

Anyways, I'm glad to see you taking the feedback seriously and making such
quick changes. I really do like this idea. The more I think about it, I like
how it connects an online community in the real world. I think this has some
great potential, and again, I wish you the best of luck with it.

------
twism
I thought id share with you guys... feedback is very much appreciated... Im
taking the weekend off

<http://www.theother9to5.com/>

~~~
danw
_Im taking the weekend off_

I've learnt from experience that you should take the time off before shipping
the app. That way you're there to gather the feedback, do the bugfixes. Then
try to do a second release within a week with a few little extra features that
have been requested to show the community you listen to them.

Nice site, keep up the good work.

~~~
twism
thanks!

~~~
twism
Sorry i meant time off from coding.. i'll still be here gathering feedback

------
mattzitzmann
I like the idea. It's simple and to the point.

You should also check out going.com (formerly heyletsgo.com). They are a
Boston-based startup that has about 90k users. Going.com is a social network,
_but_ they try to get you out to events. I know this site started by using
research from MIT's Media Lab to find events automatically. This might be
worth checking out because all you need to do know is (a) seed the site with
events and (b) get users.

------
danteembermage
I signed up for an account and submitted an event "Checking out the site." The
trouble is, in order to post an event, you must select a venue and there are
none in the database at the moment so no one will be able to submit events.

Obviously this could be fixed by populating the venue database, but I'm
wondering about letting users submit their own venues. It would be really nice
to be able to submit "Tupperware party at my house" and provide the address,
but then you worry about "Toga party at Steve's house" that Steve doesn't know
about.

~~~
twism
venues are from a web service(yahoo pipes) that was pulling from just boston
and 20miles north of boston (where i live).. I just updated it to pull your
location from your ip and search 20miles around your location fro venues..

------
ralph
2007-05-19 13:12:52 +0100: The text is too dark. The copyright at the bottom
is barely visible, same with upcoming, popular, new. submit event is a bit
more visible. The "Enter a date..." is readable but hard work. This is on a
CRT that's fine for the WWW at large. Edit: Oh, and previous and next weren't
visible at all. I've only just seen then by doing "select all text". :-)

~~~
twism
Cool... Thanks for the feedback.. Im thinking just make the entire web page
black and see how it looks

------
daniel-cussen
I have trouble typing in new venues...I mean, sure, I'm probably the only user
in Santiago, but I feel like I should be able to create my own venues and
then, if possible, pick from a list of close matches others have typed in
before. Overall, though, good alpha; the color scheme is good, it's simple,
and it's pretty glitch-free. Congratulations.

------
twism
think reddit for events

~~~
palish
Phrase: "tonight in st louis"

1\. [vote up] this is a test Venu (Boston) on May 17, 2007 (tonight), posted
by twism 2 weeks ago 2 points | 8 comments

2\. [vote up] twest The Rack (Boston) on May 17, 2007 (tonight), posted by
twism 6 days ago 1 point | 7 comments

Whoops..

~~~
twism
yeah i need to fix that... ive had no test users and limiting the
functionality to the greater boston area

------
yubrew
how about seeding events automatically from other bigger sites first?

~~~
twism
hmm...will think about it but im trying to get events of a different kind than
what their users typically post

------
tachim
'near pittsburgh' doesn't work. I like the idea, though.

------
budu3
I love the design.

~~~
twism
thanks...im not a web designer at all ...in fact i hate web design... my css
is all bloated and i dont even think over half of the directives actually do
anything (from me trying something and scrapping it)

------
sabat
tiny nitpick: "dont" should be don't. :-)

------
tx
How about this: \- You ask a visitor: "what is your name" \- He says "Bob" \-
You generate AJAX page that says "Hi, Bob!"

How's that?!

------
tx
I think you need to get out of this mode of thinking "hm.... what kind of
SELECT statement you can run on a table and turn it into HTML"

Focus on PROBLEMS that need to be SOLVED. Finding what's going on around is
not a problem anymore. Have not been for like what... 10 years?

~~~
castlenut
:-))))

